# Upcoming Litters!!



## FarmerBoy24 (Jan 5, 2013)

I was finally able to produce a litter of Mini Rexes!! I bred Rose, my REW doe to Teddy my Black otter buck and got 4 beautiful kits!! 1 solid black doe, 1 rew doe, and 2 rew bucks on 12/11/12!! 

I have another BEW doe due 1/21 bred to a Black Otter Buck, a Standard Blue doe due 1/24 bred to a Lynx buck, a Standard Castor doe due, 1/31 bred to a Lynx buck, and the Mini REW doe with the above litter 1/16 bred to a solid Black mini rex. 

All of the above does have had past "due dates" but never kindled. I'm hoping I get at least one litter!!!


----------



## brentr (Jan 5, 2013)

Congratulations.  I hope you get multiple litters.

My rabbitry feels like a maternity ward today too.  I had my SF doe kindle (5 kits), and I put in nest boxes for 4 other does - a Cali, 2 NZ, and a Dutch.  The estrogen is really flowing as all four of them work their nests to their liking.  It is fun to see their personalities come out in how they go about building their nests.  I'm going to be swimming in baby rabbits come middle of the week.


----------



## alsea1 (Jan 5, 2013)

I have a standard rex that has been bred twice and has yet to produce a litter.  One more chance for her and if she fails its the cooking pot.  
I know she can produce. She had a nice litter once. Did a find job caring for them. Dunno whats the problem.  She seems healthy in every respect.
The buck is good. The other rabbits bred to him produced. Go figure


----------



## FarmerBoy24 (Jan 5, 2013)

Brentr: How exciting! I hope you can post pictures of them when their born!! 

Alsea1: I'm afraid of having to butcher some of them if the don't produce. If theres no babies this time, i am going to try and breed to another buck and if none again, unfortunately they will be dispatched.


----------



## greenbean (Jan 5, 2013)

Pictures?? 

I can't wait for my does to pop, I'm going to be putting together some more cages soon, if the weathers nice it'll be tomorrow!

But yes, you should definitely post pictures!   I love Mini Rex, I miss mine.


----------



## FarmerBoy24 (Jan 6, 2013)

Greenbean: What types of rabbits do you raise?


----------



## greenbean (Jan 6, 2013)

I have English Spots, Americans, Californians, and New Zealands at the moment


----------



## BYJR1434 (Jan 10, 2013)

Awesome everyone!
My two florida white does
Greenacres and Goodland are both due on the 19th, im pretty excited.
this will be goodlands first litter and greenacres' first litter for me. Hopefully get some Nice quality Kits.
They are both show quality does and have been shown in the past. 
still waiting for a buck for my RNZ does.
Will update when born, Post pics of the buns!


----------



## Gagroundhog (Jan 10, 2013)

Congratulations Farmerboy24  I used to have mini rexes, I miss them! I may have to find me a pair again someday


----------

